# [RE-POST] Elizabeth A. | Full Set



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

After a long discussion with my close friend/mentor/inspiration/whateveryouwannacallhim about a few things, I had the original thread ripped down and reworked some sh*t. 

Not very many people commented before I had it taken down, so I'm venturing a guess not a whole lot of people saw them to begin with, haha. (I apologize to those who *did* see them and took the time to comment. I saw what you said and appreciate your feedback).

So here are the images again, in their FOR REAL, in their final glory. 

1.



2.


3.


4.


5.


6.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

(Some of these were put in series with each other, when presented).

7.


8.


9.


10.


11.


12.


13.


14.


15.


16.


17.


18.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 25, 2015)

were these a re-*shoot *or just a re-*edit*?
these look much better than the first ones you posted.
the lighting is way better, especially the blue dress set. 
too many to individually comment on, but it looks like you have a lot of the "same" shots in the second set. 
16 and 18 are my favorites, but I would have left a little more space on the top.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> were these a re-*shoot *or just a re-*edit*?
> these look much better than the first ones you posted.
> the lighting is way better, especially the blue dress set.
> too many to individually comment on, but it looks like you have a lot of the "same" shots in the second set.
> 16 and 18 are my favorites, but I would have left a little more space on the top.



Some of them were re-edited, but not in the way you had mentioned last time.

I literally *did not* touch the lighting *or* the dress on any of them, haha. As far as that's concerned, they are 100% exactly the same as the last time you saw them. 

As far as having the same shots in the second set, some of them were paired together as "progressive" series images. So listed the way I have them, there are some that look redundant, yes, haha.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 25, 2015)

About that back drop.... just kidding


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> About that back drop.... just kidding


Go ooooooooooooon.......


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2015)

It's always nice to see a project after it's been fully developed and tested and all the wrinkles have been ironed out.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Derrel said:


> It's always nice to see a project after it's been fully developed and tested and all the wrinkles have been ironed out.


----------



## photoguy99 (Feb 25, 2015)

She clearly has freckles, which appear and vanish depending on the set. When they're absent, it's pretty obvious and a little jarring. Makeup? Post? Doesn't matter.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> She clearly has freckles, which appear and vanish depending on the set. When they're absent, it's pretty obvious and a little jarring. Makeup? Post? Doesn't matter.



Light?

I barely retouched her. Her skin is perfect. I took out some dark circles under her eyes (which weren't even that glaring, I almost felt guilty doing it, haha).

MOST of the retouching was on her arm in some of the photos where she had some red spottiness happening.


----------



## littlenomad (Feb 25, 2015)

I find the background a bit distracting in the first lot but LOVE the blue dress and her hair and eyes. All lovely lovely photos though. She looks relaxed and happy.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 25, 2015)

To repeat my last comment:  beautiful shots, model and dress.
On the second set, the poses in 8, 11 and 14 stand out for me, though I wish you hadn't cut off the end of her foot in 14 (picky me)


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

littlenomad said:


> I find the background a bit distracting in the first lot but LOVE the blue dress and her hair and eyes. All lovely lovely photos though. She looks relaxed and happy.



You should have seen it before... 

I wanted texture, but I was grappling with how *much*. After some discussion with a friend of mine, I fine-tuned it and I'm much happier with it. I'm sure not everyone will be in love with it though, haha.

And yes, she was very happy and relaxed. I was thrilled, because I wasn't sure how she would do at first. But from the first frame she just went straight into model mode (she's not a model), and just nailed the whole damn thing. 

I sent her these today once I was satisfied with them, and she was super excited about them.

Thank you for the lovely compliments. 



snowbear said:


> To repeat my last comment:  beautiful shots, model and dress.
> On the second set, the poses in 8, 11 and 14 stand out for me, though I wish you hadn't cut off the end of her foot in 14 (picky me)



Thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 25, 2015)

Joking aside, number 2, 13, 14, and 17 are my favorites.  I love freckles on a girl.  Probably a combination of lighting and make up covered most of it on her face.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> Joking aside, number 2, 13, 14, and 17 are my favorites.  I love freckles on a girl.  Probably a combination of lighting and make up covered most of it on her face.


Her freckles really actually aren't that prominent.

I know this, because I see her everyday, because I work with her, haha.

She did her own makeup, so it wasn't heavily or professionally applied. I'm telling you, the girl just has marvelous skin.

She has freckles, but they're not like... IN YOUR FACE Ginger freckles. They're very subtle... as evidenced by the photos. 

This reminds of... man I wish that account didn't get accidentally nuked... but how like 5 years ago I posted a photo of my cat, and everyone was trying to tell me it was over exposed because his black tuxedo coat was showing up as grey... He's a grey cat. 

"Why can't we see more of her freckles?!?! Where are the freckles?!"

"There aren't a ton, and they're not that dark to begin with..."

"BUT FRECKLES!!!!! It must be the makeup!!!!"

"She really doesn't have a whole lot of..."

"BUT FRECKLES!!!! It must be over retouched!"

"No, but really... she doesn't have..."

"SHE'S A REDHEAD WITH FRECKLES!!!"

She's actually not a real red head.

She's brunette.

She dyes it.

My cat has a grey tuxedo coat.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

I've even shown a ton of people at work her photos and not a single one said, "Wait... where did her face freckles go?"

Know why?

Cause she doesn't really have any... 

Not dark ones anyway. 

Okay, I'm done. I've had too much caffeine, hahaha.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't believe you.  Post up a normal picture of her in a bikini using your cell phone.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> I don't believe you.  Post up a normal picture of her in a bikini using your cell phone.



FUNNY ENOUGH... Now that you mention it...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Nah, bro, I'm just kidding. I ain't got that sh*t.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 25, 2015)

e.rose said:


> Nah, bro, I'm just kidding. I ain't got that sh*t.



Damn you!!! hahaha


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, bro, I'm just kidding. I ain't got that sh*t.
> ...



I COULD get them... but it'll cost ya.


----------



## luckychucky (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm. Impressed, her last photo looks like Jennifer??? Famous lady.  Very clean photos.  The dress is a great color too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

luckychucky said:


> I'm. Impressed, her last photo looks like Jennifer??? Famous lady.  Very clean photos.  The dress is a great color too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you!

I wish I could help you remember the last name of the celebrity you're thinking of... but alas... I am clueless when it comes to most famous people.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 25, 2015)

e.rose said:


> I COULD get them... but it'll cost ya.



You are a very savvy business woman


----------



## e.rose (Feb 25, 2015)

Vtec44 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I COULD get them... but it'll cost ya.
> ...



I've learned a trick or two over the years


----------



## mmaria (Feb 26, 2015)

Sue Bryce?


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Sue Bryce?


The dress, yes.

I don't shoot like her, but it's not really my intention to emulate her style exactly.

She's one of my favorites, but I'm not trying to BE her.  She's just one of my many influences, haha.

That being said... I had a sh*tton of domestically creative fun making that dress and I want to design a bunch of my own. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## littlenomad (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not surprised she was happy with them. I would be! You can pop over and do mine any time!


----------



## wenghaideng (Feb 26, 2015)

very nice photos


从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Forkie (Feb 26, 2015)

e.rose said:


> 7.
> View attachment 96082


LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2015)

wenghaideng said:


> very nice photos
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPad 发送，使用 Tapatalk





Forkie said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > 7.
> ...



Thank you both!


----------



## weepete (Feb 26, 2015)

Quality shots Emily. My favorite of the lot is No 2.

My only slight nitpick would be that I think the background is a little too light in the first set with the yellow background and to my eyes it kinda blends with her skin tones a bit much for me. I'd have really loved to see one with a bit of moody lighting and dark background so the contrast between her pale skin and hair really pops. But apparently I gravitate to more moody shots in general.


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 26, 2015)

I really like #1, #7, #8, and #12 are really great to me. I don't know why they are my favorite, but they just click to me! 
The rest of them are all really great!!!!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 26, 2015)

weepete said:


> Quality shots Emily. My favorite of the lot is No 2.
> 
> My only slight nitpick would be that I think the background is a little too light in the first set with the yellow background and to my eyes it kinda blends with her skin tones a bit much for me. I'd have really loved to see one with a bit of moody lighting and dark background so the contrast between her pale skin and hair really pops. But apparently I gravitate to more moody shots in general.





FITBMX said:


> I really like #1, #7, #8, and #12 are really great to me. I don't know why they are my favorite, but they just click to me!
> The rest of them are all really great!!!!



Thanks guys!!


----------



## mmaria (Feb 27, 2015)

e.rose said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Sue Bryce?
> ...



I meant posing, placement of her arms, opening/closing shoulder, elbows tucked in while standing, the white couch, posing on the couch... 

Sue has some really good tips. You, me (anyone I mean) can pick a lot from her (from anyone I mean ) and then certainly add something that's just yours/mine.

I didn't mean anything bad, it's just that my first thought when I saw the picts was "Sue Bryce" 

all this reminded me that I have to watch her again...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 27, 2015)

mmaria said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > mmaria said:
> ...



Oh I know you didn't mean anything bad!

That's a compliment, not an insult, haha! Sorry if it seemed I was put off.

I was just saying was that the only thing that was a directly a Sue Bryce inspiration was the dress. The rest was just what it was. I'm sure I've been influenced by her in my posing, greatly, but most of this, was just Elizabeth modeling. If something didn't look quite right I'd adjust it, and maybe that's where the influence comes in.


----------



## David_m_shaw (Feb 28, 2015)

I think you are going the write way I like them all Dmshaw


----------



## pgriz (Feb 28, 2015)

I love them all, but #7 was a "Woah!" when it popped up on my screen.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I love them all, but #7 was a "Woah!" when it popped up on my screen.



Thank you!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 2, 2015)

Beautiful as always. I couldn't find a single thing to critique.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 2, 2015)

DanOstergren said:


> Beautiful as always. I couldn't find a single thing to critique.



Thank you!! That means a lot coming from you!!


----------

